# 1/1000 TOS Enterprise



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm taking a break from my Vulcan Shuttle to finish up this project for my stepson's future father-in-law who is a fellow Trekker. My stepson is getting married in less than a month plus the wedding's overseas so I need to get it done within the next two weeks. I'm going on what I've learned so far from Gary K, and just trying to match the colors as best I can to what was published as far as the colors of the restoration. The rest I'm just going on instinct, and hope it turns out real nice. Here are a few pictures of my progress so far, and I hope you like them.

Tom


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*seams*

looking good, I'm still trying to hide seams so I can use up my 1/350 paint


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Sir!!!! What are you using as a seam filler?


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice!! Obligatory TOS E question: What brand and color paint(s) and mix did you use for the hull?

(Great work on the seams, by the way!)


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks larkseme!!!! Well, the color question is a little involves so here it goes. I went by the paint guide for the 1:350 for the base coat with my own variantion because it looked too green to me. I filled a small air brush bottle between 1/3 and 1/2 with Tamiya JN Grey then added two half capfulls of Tamiya Gloss White because the guide said to "lighten slightly". So I sprayed the the whole thing, and then thought about it for a couple of days realized it was too green. So then I added three capfulls of Model Master Acrylic Light Gray to the previous mixture to make more gray than green. Although it still looks rather green in these pictures, it looks more gray to the naked eye. 

With the seam filling I glued most of the parts together as best I could, and sanded them smooth. The rest I scribed the seams slightly and filled with a light coating of Aves. That way I used as little elbow grease as possible, and didn't sand away any detail. Aves is great for seam filling except where the pylon meets the nacelle, I recommend using a regular filler there.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

She's looking really good. I'll bet your stepson's future FIL is going to be very happy with this little beauty when he sees it.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Trekkeriffic!!! I really hope so!:grin2: Today I painted the defelctor rings gold, and now I have to get to those nacelle trenches. Just have to figure out how I'm going to mask those half circles at each end.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Y'know, I've built a whole bunch of these kits, and I never get tired of seeing another one. Good job, so far!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you very much Gregatron!! I hope to have more pictures to post in a couple of days.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of more pictures of my current progress. I painted the rings behind the nacelle domes. I know on the 11 footer it's painted the hull color, and the darkness is just an effect. However, I can't duplicate that on this kit so I went ahead and painted it. Also, i painted the deflector rings gold,and I finished the nacelle end caps. I now have to mask and paint the nacelle trenches, and I'm not sure how to proceed. Gregatron, you have built several can you give me any advice on this?

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Having built no less than 12 of these (including variations, like the Franz Joseph designs), with more on the way, I can safely say that there are several nagging problems with the kit:

* The nasty seam where the nacelle pylons meet the hull.

* The tight fit of the outer nacelle domes.

* Filling the engraved lines on the dorsal and nacelles.

* Getting the nacelles attached and properly level.

* Masking and painting the clear parts (Bridge, nacelle domes, etc.).

* Masking and painting the darker gray areas on the nacelles.


For the latter, I've gotten in the habit of cutting tape masks for the "T" shapes on the undersides of the nacelles, using spare nacelles as a guide (their inaccurately-engraved lines provide a nice guide for a hobby knife). The inner trenches are tricky--the straight edges are easy to mask, but the curves I either do with carefully-trimmed tape, or just rough it out, and use a microbrush dabbed in thinner to carefully remove the fresh paint and create the proper curve shapes. Just make sure the hull color basecoat is fully-dried, or you'll remove that, too.


Looking great, so far!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Gregatron!!! I did pretty close to what you've suggested with the T shapes. I placed a piece of tape on a spare nacelle and traced the outline with a No 2 pencil then cut it with a scissors. I was thinking that I would use the back end of a bic pen and cut around it with an Xacto knife for the nacelle trench. It's close to the same circumference and I could adjust accordingly.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi will be watching this build up to see what your nacelle end caps will look like when finished. I have not seen any production build up that i really liked, and i have seen bunches of these . So far your build up looks very nice. I use one of the spare nacelles and scotch clear transparent tape and a exact o knife to make a paint mask for the trenches round ends. I use that tape because i get no paint bleed through and extra clean edges.


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, now you've got me looking at my most recent attempt, and thinking that I need to try again!

(And thanks for the earlier info about the hull paint.)


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! Thanks larskseme and tracy.net!!!! Well, tracy I actually used a similar method when I finally got up the nerve to paint mine. I took one of the pilot nacelles and traced it with a No.2 pencil and then cut it to shape. it may not be perfect but, it did come out pretty nice. I think doing it on a bigger kit like the AMT 18" of the cut-away 22" I should be OK. Here are the latest pictures after I painted the trenches. The nacelle caps right now I have painted clear orange and I have to paint the base coat around the base of it. I will see how they turn out otherwise I may just go with an opaque orange and not paint the inner domes.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks great! One thing I've learned with these kits is that the painting doesn't have to perfect--with decals and weathering added to the mix, the model just has to give the _impression_ of being neat and accurate. If the overall colors and look are right, then imperfections tend to hide themselves, unless you're staring at the model up-close and specifically looking for problems.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Gregatron!!! I think you have me figured out.lol! That's exactly what I'm doing, looking at it close and seeing every little imperfection. Although I think it's pretty much where I want it to be, and I'm pretty happy with I've accomplished. It's a gift for my stepson's future father-in-law, and of course I want him to really like it. Here's a couple more pictures now that I've painted the grills a nice shiny steel.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I took a break from the nacelles and went back to work on the saucer. All the painting is done, and that part is ready for decals. Hope to have the rest finished with painting in a day or two.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice and clean work.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you very kindly Sir!!!! I was able to get more painting done, and I believe I am done painting the nacelles and the secondary hull. I goofed up on clear coating the lower saucer, and I have to go back and do a little repair work. I figure by tomorrow it should be ready for some decals, Here's a couple more progress pictures.

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yesterday I gave it blast of clear coat so the decals will stick much better, and I was able to put on a few on the bottom of the saucer.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Last night I was able to get all of the decals put on set with decal solution. I now have to paint the deflector dish and the spike along with the beacon above hangar. Then I'll hit it with some dullcote to seal the decals to finish it up. Here are my latest pictures.

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I now have the deflector dish, the spike, and the dome above the hangar bay painted, and the decals are finished. I dullcote the domes and they seem to have a nice little frosted look to them. It's pretty much done, and now all I have to do is pack up to take a long on our trip. I won't do a final assembly until I present it to the person I built it for and then I will take some pictures of it completed. Here are a couple of pictures with the nacelle domes on, I think looks really nice! have a great weekend!!!!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've just returned to the U.S. from the Philippines where I delivered the Enterprise to my stepson's Father-in-law. I have to say judging by his reaction that he like it very much!:smile2: I am posting the completed pictures after deliver with the happy recipient. Thanks to all of you who have followed this build, and tot hose of you who have offered advice I couldn't have done it without you. Sorry for the blurriness of the firs picture.

Happy New Year!

Tom


----------



## TheKitBase (Jul 23, 2016)

Very nice turn out! Aint nothing wrong with getting a starship for xmas either, love the bussards. Well done


----------

